# Re: BFP but HCG level low following FET



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Can anybody help?  I had a BFP from urine test yesterday 14 days after transfer, but my HCG came back at 36 which nurse said is low.  I am going back tomorrow for another set of bloods.  

Does anyone know what this means? I am also spotting dark brown sorry if tmi and have been for the past 5 days.  I feel nauseaus but I don't know if that is a pregnancy sign or whether I am just so worked up about everything.  Before the test I had convinced myself it was negative.

Thanks xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Poppy, sorry but I dont know the answer but I am hoping that it will be good news tomorrow and the levels will rise. x


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks hun, its all this waiting around, its driving me crazy.


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know, I had 3 hcg tests done and was given one of the results wrong which gave me hope. tomorrow will come and you will know. Just hope it is good news for you. x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Poppy - anything above a 25 is a positive!!  Congratulations honey.


Have you had another blood test taken?  


     


Mini xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Poppy I was told by my clinic anything above 5 could still be a viable pregnancy. The most important thing is that the hcg amount doubles every 24-36hrs. Good luck with your test tomorrow. If you search on google there are loads of ladies that started with a low hcg level and have still gone onto have a successful pregnancy!

Lucy xx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the messages ladies.

Second HCG test this morning, its gone up to 50, after 48 hours - thats a 40% increase! Am I silly to be feeling hopeful?

Doctor still concerned so have to go back Monday - more time off work, I'm going to be popular! 

I'm keeping everything crossed.  xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Poppycat ... all going in the right direction!!     


Mini xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats good, it all sounds hopeful. x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Ho Poppy

How are you getting on?  Hope that all is well.

xx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi girls, thanks for messages

21 days after transfer and hcg now at 165.  Consultant has said its still low, but is happy it is going up.

Scan next monday to check for heartbeat.  Do you think we have any chance?

xxxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

The fact that the hcg level is rising is definately a good thing, though it would normally be higher maybe your embryo is a slow grower 

Fingers crossed for monday, lets hope you get a nice surprise and t hg e hcg level has gone up considerably xxx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone

I had my 6 week scan today after my FET and the consultant couldn't see anything (no sack or anything).  He ruled out an ectopic.  I did a HPT yesterday and it is still positive.  We have to go back in 10 days, but is not looking good.  Still have to stay on meds just incase.

I have had loads of pregnancy symptoms, lots of nausea and actually being sick, sore boobs plus a massive network of blue veins on them.  I have had a tiny bit of spotting - always brown and only when I wipe none ever in knickers (sorry tmi).

Has anyone heard of this happening?

xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Poppy,

Unfortunately it just happened to me.  The only difference was that my HCG levels were high.  I had HCG levels of 10,000 and a scan showed a pregnancy sac of 5 weeks.  I was rescanned a week later after some light bleeding and the sac had gone. I was told that sometimes the body just absorbs it.

To make matters worse I was still getting really strong BFP's for about a week afterwards and had all the symptoms to.  

I wish you lots of luck and the fact they want to rescan you is a good thing, as there must be some hope for you.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi Poppycat, just wanted to send you a big   . You must feel a bit over the place not knowing exactly whats going on, stay strong and positive as much as you can and I pray it will all work out for you. Xx fingers crossed for your scan next week, and hope this next week doesnt drag for you  and make sure you take it easy! Xx

Stacey - poor you, you must be devestated. Big   to you too x life is just so unfair xx

Lucy xx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi girls

Stacey - so sorry to hear about your loss, I thought high HCG levels were good.  It just goes to show what a mine field this all is.   sending you big hugs.  

Lucy, I'm keepin my fingers crossed for your FET  .  Apart from what is happening after my FET, I found the actual process a lot less stressful than the fresh cycle.

Take care everyone

xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Poppy,

To be honest I thought it would be to, however it seems in my case that HCG didn't really count at all.  I do know that HCG can really vary, as I was getting 3 + weeks on a CB digital 11 days after ET.

Good luck for next week.

Stacey 
x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

Poppy:  Really sorry to hear that and  .  Let's hope that all is well next week.  

xx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I did a HPT yesterday and got a 'not pregnant'.  Went to hospital for bloods and they confirmed HCG had dropped.  Its all over.  Time to pick ourselves up again.  I find this bit the hardest - waiting around for next cycle, at least when having tx I feel like I'm doing something.  Follow up consultation scheduled for 22/11 - quite a long wait as the consultant I want to see is popular, but hope I can get some answers as to what went wrong.  I'm now panicing about whether I have immune issues.  Its driving me crazy.

Lucy - sending lots of baby dust your way.

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Poppy

I am really sorry to hear that.    I agree that this is the toughest time.  Take time to grieve and get your head back together.  I was exactly the same and had to wait over 6 weeks for my review appointment, which is tomorrow.  I also am thinking that there could be other issues but I think that the sad fact is that early m/cs are so common and that we just know so early as well.

xx


----------



## Rojakhan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Poppy , so sorry about sad news


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big hugs Poppycat


----------

